# Uuuuuuh....



## TheServalRat (Feb 21, 2012)

About two weeks ago my friends had two of the rats out. When they left they put the rats up and after I saw him off(I feel better locking the door before I sleep.) I noticed that since one of my males and one of my females looked the same, they got mixed up and put the two rats in the wrong cages, with my female in with my other male. I corrected this mistake and thought nothing of it since it was like... two minutes they been together and the male was in the hammock while she was in the corner.


....I've began to notice that my female's belly feels kind of squishy... like almost like a water balloon. I haven't notice any size difference...but I'm REAAAAAAALLY hoping she's not pregnant. D:


----------



## TheServalRat (Feb 21, 2012)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU[n times.]

Her belly is getting big. 

If she is pregnant, then how should I deal with the babies? I can't keep all of them. Is there any behavior that I should look for to confirm that she's pregnant, having health problems, or is just fat? What should I do with the babies when they become of age?


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

now i was told by ppl on here that u can get an emergency spay... i personally couldnt do it because i felt guilty... :-( ah but my rat is due any day now. it took her til the last week to get her big belly, and all her nipples are showing now, also shes been more aggressive with everyone except me, and she has been making alot of nests! i found homes for up to six pups cuz we r expecting smaller litter


----------



## TheServalRat (Feb 21, 2012)

She doesn't seem aggressive, she's actually a very sweet girl. The only difference is that while sometimes she'd be in the mood not to be picked up, she's never in the mood now. But she'll only try to escape and return to her cage.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Just watch her... You'll be able to tell soon. Her nipples will become more distended and her belly will fill out more.
She might also start making nests and becoming more aggressive.
Rats can have up to 20 babies, and yes, it can be hard to deal with all of them. My tip would be find homes for them now, before they're born.
Figure in at least 15 babies. Don't sell them for Snake food. Be sure you know the people who you're giving them to is a good person who wants them as pets.
When they're 4 1/2 - 5 weeks old be sure to separate the Males/Females or you'll have more and more litters to deal with.


----------



## TheServalRat (Feb 21, 2012)

I made this thread when 3/4 things you listed started to happen. The alternate reasons for her sudden growth aren't looking too bright.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

id say shes prego.. if u can afford it take her to the vet they can tell u for sure if shes expecting and my vet felt around and gave me an estimate of 10 or less pups in there  u can handle this youve got about another 2 weeks to start looking and asking around for homes and another 5 weeks to make sure the homes are good to go, at the very least you can take them to a rescue or a good pet store that wont sell them for feeders, theres many options and if u need to ask about anything im dealing with it too and ill help u any way i can


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Agree, start looking for homes now  just in case.


----------



## TheServalRat (Feb 21, 2012)

But where do I go? I have no friends who wants pet rats... is there ratteries willing to take litters, or do I go on craig's list or something?


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

yes either one of those should work, post in your newspaper or hang up papers at vet clinics or pet stores, hand raised rats free to a good home  talk to your local pet store and ask if there is a rat rescue or some place where u can take them too  just be aware if somebody seems like they want them for feeders... i had somebody already ask for her whole litter and i knew that wasnt a good sign and i said no thanks, i already have homes! :-/


----------



## TheServalRat (Feb 21, 2012)

Alright... now my rat is showing the sign of aggression. She's nipping not as hard, but I can tell she has this kind of presence that I feel uneasy around. I need to change the bedding and she hides her food underneath the hat... in which the last time I moved it she nipped me. How can I do both of these without stressing her out?


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I am no expert but I would suggest you try luring her out of her cage with something tasty and taking care of it then.


----------

